

Google+ isn't working - wrighty52
https://plus.google.com/

======
geerlingguy
Not working here, in St. Louis, MO, USA. I was kicked off a hangout about two
hours ago (haven't been able to get back on hangout since then). Plus was
still working, but now I'm getting "500. That's an error." after about 20
seconds. [Edit: now getting 503 instead of 500.]

Something crazy happening in Google-land, with the earlier Mail outage
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4899922>), and now this.

[Edit 2: Seems like it's running again, but much slower than usual.]

